# A few CarePak and Canon SOP questions



## Wm (Aug 6, 2021)

I dont understand Canon.... I have CarePak on my equipment, 2 bodies and multiple lenses. Yet when i go to my Profile on their site, only 2 CarePaks show.

Ive tried more than once to get the others to show by calling Canon and re-submitting the proofs of purchase, etc., but they cant seem to get the info to show.

Does anyone else have this problem?

Also, I have had my 7DMkII and lenses worked on more than once by Canon, yet the Service History is empty when i look at the details on their site. How come? Do others not see their history if the equipment has been worked on?


----------



## Wm (Aug 10, 2021)

Apparently, Canon is not able to view photos that have been altered - as in edited to add circles where aberrations are appearing.... This gets worse by the day....

So it took about 12 emails back and forth between canon and me for them to understand that the issue with the camera is. I then print their label to send the camera in. They said, just the camera, nothing else and make sure to have it insured. 

Get to fedex, they dont have insurance according to the clerk - only "stated value". They also said, bc I was not the shipper, I could not add any stated value. I guess im the 1st person in the work to ship to canon and try to add stated value..... 

I had to call canon from fedex, go round and round with them and get a new label. Supposedly, canon could only add 999.00 "stated value" and I was not able to add more because, once again, Canon is the shipper. So, even though, shipping is included in carepak, it seems if I wanted more than 999 dollars, I would have to pay for the shipping and the stated value. 

after I ship the box, including, proof of equipment purchase, proof of carepak purchase, 2 page canon form and proof of previous work - in total , about 6 pages, I get home and get another email from canon saying to make sure to send in pics with the camera, even though they said earlier not to worry about it.

I call canon to see if I can upload them and they say they have no way to get uploaded files. Hummm, weird but ok I think.

3 days go by and nothing on shipping.

I call canon and they say, oh, yeah , we got it in 2days ago. Hummm, I say, they originally told me it was a 2 day shipping label. oh well, par for the course. Guy says, wait , you'll get an email update. 

The next day, I do get an email. BUT, its asking what I want done with the camera. I blow my top. I call canon and very nicely explain all the above and more. The guy tells me that there was nothing, no paperwork, nothing, checked in when they opened the box.

And it goes on and on.

Whats up with Canon?!?


----------



## Wm (Aug 13, 2021)

So in talking to canon yet again, I find out they DO have a link to get pics. They cs rep was nice enough to email it to me and I was able to upload them.

Received email today that camera is being shipped, but I got no explanation of what was done. I logged in to my equipment page at USA.canon , looked at repair history and it was blank…. I called canon again to get outcome of issue and asked about the repair history page. 

Was told , yeah, no one uses that page.
Hummm, I guess that’s why it’s blank

Then , why have it I wonder….


----------

